# Honda EX650 Generator



## spanishgrass (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently aquired a Honda EX650. It hadn't been run in awhile. Old gas was removed, plug cleaned, carb was removed and thourghly cleaned and blown out, spark arrester removed and cleaned, oil changed and all was reassembled. The unit refuses to run on its own. I can squirt gas in the carb and it will run till that has been used up, but it refuses to run on it own. Suggestions anyone.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *carb was removed and thourghly cleaned and blown out*,


Ayuh,... My guess is, You Missed something...


----------

